
Ask HN: Is there a demand for a form builder that stores data in Google Sheets? - darkhorse13
I have been toying with this idea for quite some team. Simply put, its an online form builder that automatically posts data to Google Sheets. Users will be able to create forms and put them directly in their websites. The forms will post data to the server via an API, the server will validate the data, and save it in Google Sheets. Does this sound useful to anyone?
======
eb0la
There is a lot of buzz now in the no-code space and this might be a product
for that target.

In order to succeed, you must have a delightful user experience. Probably the
best way to accomplish that would bw finding a niche market for it.

BTW - take a look at postgres foreign data wrappers. Maybe with little changes
you can insert into other places like BigQuery with minimal effort ;-)

------
tssva
How would this be different than Google Forms?

~~~
darkhorse13
Other than design, it would work through an API, instead of links and embeds.

